# 2 Level Vivarium



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thinking of adding an extra level to one of my vivs. Anybody got some pics of theirs just so I can see how it was done? Thanks


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Here my leo one. The items on top have changed but the structure is the same.










It's chipboard with an old, but clean, slate roof tile fixed on top.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a number of vivs with shelves in the corners. These are the two in my Yellow Rat viv made bu cutting a roof slate diagonally in half.

















In the second one you can see how I attach them to the walls.
Graham.


----------

